# Tomcat Startseite einrichten



## HirschWiesel (26. Dez 2009)

Hi,

ich mache  gerade meine ersten Schritte mit Tomcat.

Die Installation lief ohne Probleme und er startet auch sauber.

Ich habe auch eine Testseite erstellt und die lässt sich auch sauber aufrufen.

Bei Aufruf Server:8080 wird mir die Tomcat Startseite angezeigt.

Wie ändre ich die Startseite so um, das bei Aufruf Server:8080 meine gewünschte Seite zu erscheint?

Vorab schon mal Danke für die Hilfe 
Bone


----------



## X3TitanCore (27. Dez 2009)

EditDefaultJSPPage - Tomcat Wiki


----------



## Noctarius (27. Dez 2009)

Nein er meint bestimmt den Root-Context.

Wie hast du deine Webapp denn deployed? Im Ordner webapp (im Tomcat Verzeichnis) hast du bestimmt ein Verzeichnis für deine Testseite angelegt. Mit diesem Ordner an der URL musst du die Seite aufrufen.
Beispiel:
tomcat_home/webapp/foo
[c]http://localhost:8080/foo/[/c]

tomcat_home/webapp/bar
[c]http://localhost:8080/bar/[/c]

Ausnahme ist der sogenannte Root-Context:
tomcat_home/webapp/ROOT
[c]http://localhost:8080/[/c]


----------



## HirschWiesel (3. Jan 2010)

Danke


----------

